# Portprobleme bei Napoleon: Total War



## Carcharoth (2. März 2010)

Moin,


ich bin nun seit ca. 7 Stunden dran, meine Firewall so zu confen, dass ich das Drecksgame im Netz spielen kann.

Folgendes hab ich bereits herausgefunden:
- Es ist piepegal wie ich die Ports route. Hat keinen Einfluss.
- Aktiviere ich statisches NAT sehe ich die Spiele, kann sie teilweise auch joinen, aber 90% kommt "No connection to host" als Meldung. Die anderen 10% klappt das spielen. Allerdings nur gegen Randoms, ich möchte aber gegen nen Freund spielen. (Ja, bei ihm ist alles richtig. Er hat keinerlei Probleme.)
- Firewall von Win7 schon x-mal ein/ausgeschaltet. Hat keinen Einfluss.
- Provider hab ich schon 2x 30Minuten belästigt. Die haben keinen blassen Schimmer.

Jemand ne Ahnung was da falsch ist?


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2010)

Scheinbar sind meine Probleme immer zu komplex *g*

- Sega hat keine Ahnung was los ist, aber sie probierens mal nachzustellen.
- Valve hat auf mein Ticket noch nich geantwortet.


----------



## poTTo (4. März 2010)

Hast schonmal versucht im Router uPnP einzuschalten ? Ich hatte bei COD6 das Prob das ich teilsweise uPnP aktivieren musste um auf manche Server zu kommen. Hab ne FritzBox 7170.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

- Standardports des Spiels wären gut zu wissen (UDP? TCP?)
- Routest du zur richtigen IP?
- Probier eine statische IP aus (lokal)
- was hast du für ne routerkiste?
- hilft dir www.PortForward.com ?
- Sonstige Firewalls auf dem PC installiert? (Virenscanner und Hilfetolls können sowas haben, z.B. AntiVir Pro oder Cfos Speed)
usw...

Es fehlen Infos, was du für Geräte/Software benützt.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2010)

poTTo schrieb:


> Hast schonmal versucht im Router uPnP einzuschalten ? Ich hatte bei COD6 das Prob das ich teilsweise uPnP aktivieren musste um auf manche Server zu kommen. Hab ne FritzBox 7170.


Ist aktiv




Niranda schrieb:


> - Standardports des Spiels wären gut zu wissen (UDP? TCP?)
> - Routest du zur richtigen IP?
> - Probier eine statische IP aus (lokal)
> - was hast du für ne routerkiste?
> ...



Ports laut SEGA: Die Ingame Ports für dieses Spiel lauten: TCP 27015, 49181.
Ja, sind aktiv. Wobei das eh wurscht ist, da ich statisches NAT aktiviert habe. D.h. ALLE Ports werden zu mir durchgeroutet. Übelste Sicherheitslücke aber was solls... 

Ja, ich route zur richtigen IP

Ist statisch

Router ist im Modem eingebaut. Netopia-Geschwür (Standard Swisscom VDSL-Modem) 

Portforward.com bringt mir nix neues.

Nö. Nur die Windows7 Firewall. Und da hilfts auch nix wenn ich die komplett ausschalte.

Software/Geräte-Infos hab ich bewusst weggelassen. Gebe ich zuviel Details raus kriegen viele die helfen wollten kalte Füsse. War bisher immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (4. März 2010)

Kannst du deinen Router in den ATA Modus setzen ? Soll heißen du benutzt ihn als "pures" Modem und baust dir mit Win7 eine manuelle Breitbanverbindung auf. Dann die FW von Windows mal aus und testen !


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2010)

Du meinst den Brigde-Modus? Auch schon getestet. Klappt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2010)

An dir liegt nicht der Fehler, der muss (sollte) an den Serverbetreibern liegen.
Dein PC schickt ja pakete mit "Carcha, Schweiz" an "Bilbo, Israel". Der "Bilbo, Israel"-Server hat ja im Grunde deine Absenderadresse und schickt's zurück.

Darum brauch man eig. nie, wenn man auf einen Server joint, Firewall settings einstellen. Nur der, der hostet. (Ist bei CS so, Age of Empires, WC3, TrackMania etc.)
Was anderes kann ich mir (jetzt) nicht denken.

Naja doch, kann sein, dass das spiel eine Abfrage der Ports hat und prüft, ob diese offen sind oder nicht. Wenn sie nicht offen sind, kommst du nicht ins spiel rein. Grund ist: Falls der Host einen DC erleidet, kann der Client zum Host werden und das spiel wird somit nicht unterbrochen. Im Grunde wie in Warcraft.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2010)

Das ist ja das lustige dran. Der gegenüber hat bei sich alles richtig eingestellt und hat keinerlei Probleme *g*


Jedenfalls... ich hab mal bei nem Bekannten nachgefragt der bei meinem ISP im Support arbeitet. Der meinte, es gab mal nen Port-Bug in Verbindung mit VDSL im DSLAM und ich solle nen 2nd-Supporter suchen der das Ding austauscht.


----------

